# 1 Rainbow Shark - In a Sorority?



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, been awhile since I posted here.  My wonderful boyfriend bought me a 30g tank complete with filter, heater, gravel and other such nice things, and I'm turning it into a sorority. So far, this is what I am stocking?

6 Betta Females
4 Albino Corys
3 Twinbar Platys
3 Dalmatian Mollies

However, my boyfriend badly wants a rainbow shark to go in there to call his own. There's still room for one more according to AqAdvisor, but that would be it. I read that they can be semi-aggressive, like betta females, but is normally peaceful. Has anyone ever had a rainbow shark before? They can get up to 6 inches long. He really wants a fish to call his own, would a rainbow shark be okay in my 30 gallon tank with these other fish? Thanks.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the rainbow shark would really be pushing it considering that mollies can get up to 4" long (sometimes larger). I have a 30 gallon right now and I can't imagine having that many fish in it... Remember, bettas need at least 2 gallons to themselves each.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Rainbow sharks are aggressive, and will push most fish, and they especially do not like the cories. I would not do it.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree totally. I had a black shark with 3 Red Devils. I had to take the black shark out because he was attacking them. 

Definitely stay away from those sharks with what you have.





shinybetta said:


> Rainbow sharks are aggressive, and will push most fish, and they especially do not like the cories. I would not do it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Rainbow sharks can get up to 7" long in the aquarium. :l


----------

